# purple dart frogs?



## glass frog

I was asked by a friend if their are any purple dart frogs and I had no answer so I will ask. Are their any purple dart frogs and what type are they. If you have a pic of one I would love to see it.


----------



## james67

quick answer, no there are no purple dart frogs.

however.... the aguacate locale of pumilio has some animals that are somewhat purple looking.
Aguacate Peninsula Strawberry Dart Frog | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
and there is a locale of atelopus spumarius that has purple markings (although not a dart frog)
http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/06_01/PurpleFrogR_468x336.jpg

james


----------



## Mer_

That I can think of maybe pumilio cauchero. I've seen some "purple" looking ones


----------



## Taron

None that have been discovered yet.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

